# Killing Floor 2 Discussion



## Desmond (May 8, 2014)

That's right. Killing Floor 2 has been announced.

*media.pcgamer.com/files/2014/05/killingfloor2-teaser-610x343.jpg

Source : *www.pcgamer.com/2014/05/08/killing...rror-with-the-most-advanced-gore-system-ever/



> Paris is burning. The sky behind the Eiffel Tower glows an ominous orange through a haze of billowing smoke. Sparks and ash and scraps of paper float through the dark streets of the city, where cars and offices stand eerily abandoned.
> 
> A manhole opens. For a moment, nothing happens. And then a zed, a naked genetic freak sheathed in slimy grey skin, pops out of the hole like a horrorshow jack-in-the-box. The zed has the mind of a child. It doesn't know much, but it knows it wants to kill.
> 
> ...



*media.pcgamer.com/files/2014/05/killingfloor2-guns-610x343.jpg



> "[Killing Floor 2] is the first time we've been able to develop a game from start to finish with what I would call a reasonable size staff and a reasonable size budget," says John Gibson, Tripwire's president and a co-founder along with Munk.
> 
> Gibson is entertaining and outspoken for a company president. Tripwire's pedigree for realistic weaponry stems from Gibson's passion for them. Many guns in Killing Floor 2, like the Commando class's SCAR Mk 17 and AK-12, are modeled from his own personal collection. If he's not talking about guns or videogames, there's a good chance he's talking about cars. "Have you ever ridden in a DeLorean?" he asks me with a grin when we take a break for lunch. I have now ridden in a DeLorean.
> 
> ...


----------



## DVJex (May 9, 2014)

Looks good. The lighting also seems a lot nicer.


----------



## Desmond (May 9, 2014)

That's probably because it would be built on Unreal Engine 3 or 4.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 9, 2014)

YAY ....


----------



## Desmond (Aug 13, 2014)

Killing Floor 2 Meet The Zeds trailers.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 13, 2014)

Its quite gruesome TBH. I like it though.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 27, 2015)

*Killing Floor 2*

Gameplay video from Killing Floor 2's Alpha build has been revealed.


----------



## snap (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: Killing Floor 2*

*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/183558-killing-floor-2-discussion.html


----------



## Desmond (Mar 28, 2015)

I knew I made a thread about this. I tried searching but still couldn't find it.

TDF Search sucks.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 28, 2015)

Anyway, did you guys see that video?


----------



## Faun (Mar 28, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Anyway, did you guys see that video?



Yeah, that 60fps slomo is cool.


----------



## snap (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Gollum (Mar 30, 2015)

snap said:


>



This has boomer from left4dead


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 30, 2015)

Release date?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 30, 2015)

Still in alpha, probably late this year.

But it will get early access.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 8, 2015)

Release date for Early Access revealed to be 21st April

Killing Floor 2 release date revealed - PC Gamer


----------

